# Broken tube?? Whats its purpose/name



## StylinVR6 (Jan 21, 2008)

What would this tube do? Its taped together as of right now just want to replace it.


----------



## rayj (Jun 10, 2009)

It looks like the PCV tube coming from the opposite cylinder bank. You can tape it together for the near term as it is low pressure. Check the walls of the interior of the tube for a yellowy gunk. The more you have, the more your need for service. Be careful of disassembly at the endpoints because they become brittle with age, and you will almost certainly break it. I used a rubber hose to bridge the pieces that i broke.

Replacing the 3 components of the PCV leadds to pressure relief in the engine which in turn reduces the chance of oil leakage through the valve covers, and reduction of an oily smell if you have one.

It took me $225 and 6 hours on my 2000 v6 wagon and it releived that fearsome smell after about a week. There was a good write up done back in about Feb or March of this year on the 
B5 forum if you can find it.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

I changed the entire PCV system (big hose assembly that is broken on your car $60 or so, small hose under throttle body that connects to this hose $30, and "suction pump" $30...this last part was eliminated on later model V6 cars)....Took me 2-3 hours, but that included replacin all the tiny vaccum hoses on top of motor..you have to pull the vaccum solenoid board to get at the PCV system so it made sense to change those hoses..some were cracked...I also cleaned the throttle body..pulled that loose from manifold to get at the hose connection beneath it on the crankcase vent...This stopped the seeping at my cam adjusters for about 1-2 years..then I had valve cover go and cam seals leak..took car in for "PowerTrain Warranty" claim...I had read that Audi/VW would not do warranty repairs w/o first putting "PCV system must be in good working order"....so since I did that..no cost to me for seal/gasket fixes!!!:laugh:


----------

